# Is One Gram of Testosterone Per Week Excessive?



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2010)

*Ask Bill Roberts: Is One Gram of Testosterone Per Week Excessive?*

*Question: Bill, you???ve talked about a gram per week of testosterone. Isn???t that ridiculous? What about say 200 mg?*

*Answer: *
It is my view that the farther one is from one???s natural, untrained state, the harder it is to gain more muscle.

There comes a point where the body essentially finds a new balance and may remain at the same muscular weight (give or take a pound or two) for a year or more, even with excellent training, if hormonal conditions remain the same.

Under different hormonal conditions ??? for example, more testosterone ??? growth can resume and a new balance point, if reached, will be at a considerably higher muscular weight. At that point, even if one were to stay on that dose of drug continually, little gains would be seen. But with higher yet levels of testosterone, rapid growth could again resume.

So a person who has already made a lot of gains is probably not going to see much, if anything, from 200 mg/week testosterone. And if he used steroids to get there, and is already more muscular than he???d be as a natural trainer, he may see nothing at all, just maintenance.

A true beginner, on the other hand, can make plenty of gains with natural levels of testosterone.
From the medical standpoint, 600 mg/week has been shown to be quite safe. Furthermore, in double blind studies and so forth, doses of less than 300 mg/week generally have resulted in nothing. These studies have usually been with athletes training the same during the cycle as they were beforehand. They???re generally useless for our purposes but they do make a point here. If the dose is 300 mg/week and an athlete trains and eats the same as before, no miracle results.

Yes, I know I???ll come under criticism: you or your buddy did great on 250 mg testosterone per week. But in every case I have ever seen, such trainers were guys who were not that dedicated to lifting until they went on their cycle. They weren???t in their peak condition at the start of the cycle, and so they had some muscle memory to help them. Or they were fairly novice lifters. They trained and ate better than they ever did before. They probably would have regained 10 lb. of muscle and gained a new 10 lb. just on Placebobolan, thanks to the training, nutrition, intensity, and muscle memory. Those who ate enough to get fat will also attribute some of the fat weight as being muscle weight.

Now there is one regard where a low dose can be quite effective. This is in fat loss. Many people, especially natural endomorphs, can enjoy easy fat loss for the first time in their lives on quite moderate doses such as 250 mg/week.

I would say that 500 mg/week is a reasonable minimum for muscle gains, except for an advanced trainer, who may need a gram a week to make much further gains. To advance to today???s pro bodybuilder status, even if one has the genetics, requires more yet, not just in quantity but in supplementary drugs such as GH and insulin, which I will not be discussing.

*Source: Mesomorphosis.com*


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2010)

Not bad info. 300mg weekly works ok for fat loss and 600mg works fine for horsepower but since test is dose dependant why use a low dose. Give me 600mg minimum baby!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2010)

Robert said:


> They probably would have regained 10 lb. of muscle and gained a new 10 lb. just on *Placebobolan*, thanks to the training, nutrition, intensity, and muscle memory.



Classic. 

I created a Cafe Press page as a gag a few years back.

*Placebo Brand*


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2010)

Currently, I'm doing a cut with winny at 40mg and test prop at 1 mL shots every other day. It will be coming to and end soon and have a vial of sust at 300mg. After the 8 week cut, I want to know if I can still make gains with just 300mg of sust. If so, 150mg eod is what I was thinking. Any good?


----------



## bigrene (Apr 26, 2010)

Im in week 8 my growth was slowing down so I hit a gram of sus ,dropped deca from 500 to 250 though didnt want to much going on with all the sus.This week added to some serious training and dieting I will break this plateau I need about 8 more pounds come on baby.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

The only test I dont use on a cycle 750 + is prop and thats only 300 to 400mg's wk depending on three shots or four that week.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 26, 2010)

Least test (usually prop) I run is 150mg EOD. Averages out to be something like 550mg / week.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Be fore my health condition, I couldn't really get much results till I hit the 800mg mark. Every one is different. And like he said, the more advanced and past what people call genetic potential, the more you need.  

For example, up until december, I was sort of lean bulking, though eating to bulk, on this:

Test E 250mg eod
Tren E 100mg eod 
npp 100mg eod
var 100mg ed
GH 8iu ed
IGF-1 Lr3 100mg ed
Slin  10iu PWO only

And this was only 16 months out from an MC accident that put me in a wheel chair for 3 months and kept me from working out at all for 7 months. And if it were not from the GH and var I would have not recovered nearly as fast. Of course I slowly worked out up to this cycle. Started at 200mg test cyp ew, 100mg deca ew, 50mg var ed, and 4iu gh ed. Took me 9 months to get back up there in those numbers.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Be fore my health condition, I couldn't really get much results till I hit the 800mg mark. Every one is different. And like he said, the more advanced and past what people call genetic potential, the more you need.
> 
> For example, up until december, I was sort of lean bulking, though eating to bulk, on this:
> 
> ...


 
How you feeling these days?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

wondering , me to, how you feeling, bro


----------

